# Tough frozen cooked shrimp



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

Sigh I made shrimp cocktails for my niece's graduation and only half the people showed up to the party.  I ended up freezing about 8 lbs of steamed shrimp.  The shrimp was nice and tender when it went into the freezer, but I brought some out to have with a horseradish sauce and crackers and now it is extremely tough.  Does anybody have a recipe that I could save this expensive treat with?


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

what a shame, Icy.  how about grinding those little suckers up and making shrimp salad?


----------



## Paint (May 31, 2005)

You could try making a shrimp bisque with them, as the shrimp will be blended into a creamy soup then the toughness may not be noticeable.  I don't have a recipe, but you can find one easily online.

Paint.


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, the salad sounds the best so far.    I am one of those weird people who like soup during the winter and hate it during the hot weather.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Icy, I had another thought.  You could do a cold gazpacho and throw the shrimpies in.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Sigh I made shrimp cocktails for my niece's graduation and only half the people showed up to the party. I ended up freezing about 8 lbs of steamed shrimp. The shrimp was nice and tender when it went into the freezer, but I brought some out to have with a horseradish sauce and crackers and now it is extremely tough. Does anybody have a recipe that I could save this expensive treat with?


Icy, my family loves shrimp served in a red pasta sauce you know the usual sauteed onion, garlic, herbs parsley, tomato sauce, ,mushrooms, I also add a small amount of sauteed bell pepper too. .I then add some red pepper flakes and serve over white rice...I might dice up the shrimp and add at the last minute to heat through.. Maybe it won't be quite so tough that way..Wish I could help more.
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd chop them up & make steamed won tons, stuffed portabellas, add them to a dip or omlette, add to a white sauce & serve over pasta, combine them w ricotta. eggs, herbs etc. for a filling in shells, manicotti, etc. or a white pizza topping.


----------

